# Percutaneous Transluminal Balloon angioplasty



## Bobby A (Apr 28, 2009)

If coding a Percutaneous Transluminal Balloon angioplasty of the renal artery.
surgery code 35471 you would not also code 92982 right? why?
thanks


----------



## dhuston (Apr 28, 2009)

That's correct because 92982 is for coronary angioplasty, not renal.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------

